# Which do you fancy?



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

Definetly tubes! My son and husband use my lip balm all the time and usually have dirty fingers. Think about it!inch:


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

tubes are definiitely more popular


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I agree. People much prefer to apply lip balm without getting "messy fingers".


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Just a note Seeing I made my first batch with the tubes If you plan on labeling them pick up the shrink tube wrapper at the same time the common label didn't stick to the tubes I bought. The best price I found was Blue Sky. Bought 50 and my daughter when through almost half of them for teacher and so on. Don't be afraid to double your order. In filling them I took a 5/8 drill bite and drill 30 holes or so in a piece of 1/2 thick board spaced fairly close It work fine. But put some legs under it the height of the tubes. Makes it a lot easier. 
My-smokepole


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

If you get the heat shrink seals for your lip balm tubes make sure they are the ones where the top part can be removed and the part on the label stays intact.
On another note, I was having problems keeping labels on my hand salve jars, and found that SKS bottle carries shrink wraps for most of the jars they sell.


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

Personally, I always like the little jars, like Carmax comes in.

Big Bear


----------



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

I use the tubes for selling but also use the small tubs for a tester. People always want to smell the different flavors and the tubs keep people from messing up the tubes I am trying to sell. I have seen a few people accidentally touch the lip balm tube to their nose (YUCK) and then try to put it back thats when I decided I needed a tester.


----------

